# Botta e risposta Pio e Amedeo-Fedez



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2021)

*Botta a risposta* a distanza tra* Pio e Amedeo* e *Fedez*. Ad accendere la miccia, è stato il duo comico pugliese che, durante l'ospitata al fine di ritirare un premio ai Seat Music Awards in onda su Rai 1 e presentati da Carlo Conti e Vanessa Incontrada, hanno affermato: _"La Rai è libera. Si può dire tutto. Nessuno si è permesso di venire da noi e dire 'ragazzi che dite'..."_. Poi la stoccata a Fedez e alla sua polemica nel concerto del Primo Maggio: _"*Anche qualcun altro avrebbe potuto fare così senza fare polemica, non è che arrivano i bodyguard a prenderti e cacciarti dal palco. Dai Federico...Poi ti fai il traffico sui social e vendi i prodotti*"_.

Fedez non ha digerito la stoccata e tramite delle storie instagram ha detto: _"Figo, una delle cose più fighe viste in Rai, una grande installazione artistica. *Nella rete in cui non vorrebbero che tu citassi i nomi dei politici perché non è presente il contraddittorio, ti ripulisci la coscienza ingaggiando due rivoluzionari anticonformisti, cercando di sp....nare l’avversario senza contraddittorio.* Bravi tutti...Mi è piaciuto. *Bravi Pio e Amedeo. Spero di diventare un giorno un anticonformista, un antisistema come voi. Domani uscirò per strada dando del ne*ro e del fr*cio a tutti per strappare un sacco di sorrisoni*"_.


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botta a risposta* a distanza tra* Pio e Amedeo* e *Fedez*. Ad accendere la miccia, è stato il duo comico pugliese che, durante l'ospitata al fine di ritirare un premio ai Seat Music Awards in onda su Rai 1 e presentati da Carlo Conti e Vanessa Incontrada, hanno affermato: _"La Rai è libera. Si può dire tutto. Nessuno si è permesso di venire da noi e dire 'ragazzi che dite'..."_. Poi la stoccata a Fedez e alla sua polemica nel concerto del Primo Maggio: _"*Anche qualcun altro avrebbe potuto fare così senza fare polemica, non è che arrivano i bodyguard a prenderti e cacciarti dal palco. Dai Federico...Poi ti fai il traffico sui social e vendi i prodotti*"_.
> 
> Fedez non ha digerito la stoccata e tramite delle storie instagram ha detto: _"Figo, una delle cose più fighe viste in Rai, una grande installazione artistica. *Nella rete in cui non vorrebbero che tu citassi i nomi dei politici perché non è presente il contraddittorio, ti ripulisci la coscienza ingaggiando due rivoluzionari anticonformisti, cercando di sp....nare l’avversario senza contraddittorio.* Bravi tutti...Mi è piaciuto. *Bravi Pio e Amedeo. Spero di diventare un giorno un anticonformista, un antisistema come voi. Domani uscirò per strada dando del ne*ro e del fr*cio a tutti per strappare un sacco di sorrisoni*"_.


Ma perché tutto questo astio nei confronti di Fedez?
Litigano tutti con lui...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2021)

Fedez ha rosicato di brutto. Ha fatto un sacco di storie sull'argomento  . Segno di chi viene colpito e affondato.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (10 Settembre 2021)

Pio e Amedeo comportamento squallido, mi nuoce tantissimo dar ragione a Fedez, probabilmente una delle persone che mi sta più antipatiche sulla faccia della terra.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma perché tutto questo astio nei confronti di Fedez?
> Litigano tutti con lui...


Perchè è un idiota. E un pupazzo del sistema, insieme a quella cretinetta della moglie.


----------



## Baba (10 Settembre 2021)

Fedez se non fosse per la sua vita di lusso sarebbe in prima fila pure nella lotta contro il riscaldamento globale e l’estinzione dei panda. Deve scegliere bene le cause contro cui lottare per non risultare troppo ipocrita.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma perché tutto questo astio nei confronti di Fedez?
> Litigano tutti con lui...


Perché è la massima espressione vivente dell’ipocrisia.


----------



## darden (10 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botta a risposta* a distanza tra* Pio e Amedeo* e *Fedez*. Ad accendere la miccia, è stato il duo comico pugliese che, durante l'ospitata al fine di ritirare un premio ai Seat Music Awards in onda su Rai 1 e presentati da Carlo Conti e Vanessa Incontrada, hanno affermato: _"La Rai è libera. Si può dire tutto. Nessuno si è permesso di venire da noi e dire 'ragazzi che dite'..."_. Poi la stoccata a Fedez e alla sua polemica nel concerto del Primo Maggio: _"*Anche qualcun altro avrebbe potuto fare così senza fare polemica, non è che arrivano i bodyguard a prenderti e cacciarti dal palco. Dai Federico...Poi ti fai il traffico sui social e vendi i prodotti*"_.
> 
> Fedez non ha digerito la stoccata e tramite delle storie instagram ha detto: _"Figo, una delle cose più fighe viste in Rai, una grande installazione artistica. *Nella rete in cui non vorrebbero che tu citassi i nomi dei politici perché non è presente il contraddittorio, ti ripulisci la coscienza ingaggiando due rivoluzionari anticonformisti, cercando di sp....nare l’avversario senza contraddittorio.* Bravi tutti...Mi è piaciuto. *Bravi Pio e Amedeo. Spero di diventare un giorno un anticonformista, un antisistema come voi. Domani uscirò per strada dando del ne*ro e del fr*cio a tutti per strappare un sacco di sorrisoni*"_.


La comicità di Pio e Amedeo l'ho sempre apprezzata nell'idea di sfatare il falso buonismo che gira in TV, in questo caso però sono entranti su un qualcosa in cui c'era poco da dire per giustificare il comportamento della RAI.

Nel loro caso non gli hanno dato indicazioni, nel caso di Fedez è oggettivo che abbiano provato ad influenzarlo (anche il solo tentativo di influenzare in una tv pubblica è errato eticamente). Mi sembra che questa storia sia stata semplicemente un modo da parte di Pio e Amedeo per fare un pò di rumore e di view.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botta a risposta* a distanza tra* Pio e Amedeo* e *Fedez*. Ad accendere la miccia, è stato il duo comico pugliese che, durante l'ospitata al fine di ritirare un premio ai Seat Music Awards in onda su Rai 1 e presentati da Carlo Conti e Vanessa Incontrada, hanno affermato: _"La Rai è libera. Si può dire tutto. Nessuno si è permesso di venire da noi e dire 'ragazzi che dite'..."_. Poi la stoccata a Fedez e alla sua polemica nel concerto del Primo Maggio: _"*Anche qualcun altro avrebbe potuto fare così senza fare polemica, non è che arrivano i bodyguard a prenderti e cacciarti dal palco. Dai Federico...Poi ti fai il traffico sui social e vendi i prodotti*"_.
> 
> Fedez non ha digerito la stoccata e tramite delle storie instagram ha detto: _"Figo, una delle cose più fighe viste in Rai, una grande installazione artistica. *Nella rete in cui non vorrebbero che tu citassi i nomi dei politici perché non è presente il contraddittorio, ti ripulisci la coscienza ingaggiando due rivoluzionari anticonformisti, cercando di sp....nare l’avversario senza contraddittorio.* Bravi tutti...Mi è piaciuto. *Bravi Pio e Amedeo. Spero di diventare un giorno un anticonformista, un antisistema come voi. Domani uscirò per strada dando del ne*ro e del fr*cio a tutti per strappare un sacco di sorrisoni*"_.


Wow che dibattito!


----------



## Andris (10 Settembre 2021)

una volta in RAI si facevano dibattiti tra Craxi e Andreotti, ora Pio e Amedeo con Fedez...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2021)

La cosa che a me fa ridere è che questo crede sul serio di essere anticonformista


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2021)

Quell'********* di Fedez a breve si candiderà per avere un posto nel governicchio.
E la cosa comica è che riuscirà anche ad averlo,grazie ai milioni di followers della moglie.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botta a risposta* a distanza tra* Pio e Amedeo* e *Fedez*. Ad accendere la miccia, è stato il duo comico pugliese che, durante l'ospitata al fine di ritirare un premio ai Seat Music Awards in onda su Rai 1 e presentati da Carlo Conti e Vanessa Incontrada, hanno affermato: _"La Rai è libera. Si può dire tutto. Nessuno si è permesso di venire da noi e dire 'ragazzi che dite'..."_. Poi la stoccata a Fedez e alla sua polemica nel concerto del Primo Maggio: _"*Anche qualcun altro avrebbe potuto fare così senza fare polemica, non è che arrivano i bodyguard a prenderti e cacciarti dal palco. Dai Federico...Poi ti fai il traffico sui social e vendi i prodotti*"_.
> 
> Fedez non ha digerito la stoccata e tramite delle storie instagram ha detto: _"Figo, una delle cose più fighe viste in Rai, una grande installazione artistica. *Nella rete in cui non vorrebbero che tu citassi i nomi dei politici perché non è presente il contraddittorio, ti ripulisci la coscienza ingaggiando due rivoluzionari anticonformisti, cercando di sp....nare l’avversario senza contraddittorio.* Bravi tutti...Mi è piaciuto. *Bravi Pio e Amedeo. Spero di diventare un giorno un anticonformista, un antisistema come voi. Domani uscirò per strada dando del ne*ro e del fr*cio a tutti per strappare un sacco di sorrisoni*"_.


Ah fedez, stai a rosicà?


----------

